# Do I need my own boots to demo skis?



## toattett (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi, I am new to skiing and I have been taking ski lessons. I think I now can come down easier blues with a little speed and confidence, and harder blues slowly. I would like to purchase equipment since I think I am spending too much on just renting skis everytime. However, I would need boots, skis & poles, and I don't know where to start. I know people would recommend to demo skis before buying, and the mountain I go to shows $35 for demo (vs. $29 rental), but do I actually need to get a pair of boots before I should go demo skis? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 8, 2006)

No you could demo skies with rented boots. If it was me I would first start off with buying a good pair of boots then think about skies later if you don't want to buy everything at once. Talk to Jeff..
http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=6213


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 9, 2006)

Don't pay for demo's.  The "demo" trucks come around most moderate mountains (even many if not all little local ones) usually twice a year.  Then you get to try many different brands and models at once.

If your anxious to get new equipment, start with a good pair of boots.  Not the most expensive or the siffest, the ones that are right for you.  If your convinced you love to ski, then you might as well pay the few extra bucks (and by few, I mean upwards of $100) to get them customized.

Talk to Jeff in that link AllSKI sent ya.

Welcome to AZ.


----------



## toattett (Jan 9, 2006)

Well, thanks! It seems that I really should get a pair of ski boots first, but do I really have to go all the way to NH to get a pair?


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 9, 2006)

toattett said:
			
		

> Well, thanks! It seems that I really should get a pair of ski boots first, but do I really have to go all the way to NH to get a pair?


no.  sounds like you are a upper beginner or lower intermediate.  demoing isn't even needed at your level and likely the demo tents won't even bring gear for your level.  go to a good and reputable local ski shop and ask for a package for an intermediate skier.  try to go to a shop with a good boot fitter, you don't need to drive up to sunapee just to see a boot fitter.  i think we had a thread on here with boot fitters, but if you can't find it using the search function, let us know where you are and we can recommend a good ski shop in your area that can set you up right.  you would be wasting your money to demo at your current ability level.  you would also be wasting your money by not buying a package deal and buying everything seperately.  just my two cents.


----------



## toattett (Jan 9, 2006)

I live in the Worcester, MA. Approx in the middle of the state of MA. Where should I go for boot fitting and look for skis packages? Thanks!


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 9, 2006)

There is probably a great guy right around the block from you, but the closest I know of is a Green Mountain Boot Fitting Shop in the Stratton Village.  Never used him but the rumor is he's the best.  And by best...I mean best.  Probably uselessly expensive though.


----------



## Greg (Jan 9, 2006)

NYDrew said:
			
		

> There is probably a great guy right around the block from you, but the closest I know of is a Green Mountain Boot Fitting Shop in the Stratton Village.  Never used him but the rumor is he's the best.  And by best...I mean best.  Probably uselessly expensive though.


Greg Hoffman? I think he's in CO now...


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 9, 2006)

Wouldnt know the name, just a few people at work keep calling him the best...who ever he may be.


----------



## kickstand (Jan 9, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> NYDrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



according to their web site, Greg is still there, unless it's outdated.  I think the guy's name who went to CO is Scott.  He did my boots.  Really, really know his stuff.  As does Greg.  I don't think you can go wrong at GMOL.

http://gmolfoot.com/contact.html


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 9, 2006)

toattett said:
			
		

> I live in the Worcester, MA. Approx in the middle of the state of MA. Where should I go for boot fitting and look for skis packages? Thanks!



FWIW Strand's set me up in my boots and adjusted my skis for free.  They're right in Worcester off of Gold Star Blvd (I think).  Great guys.  I love my boots...Dalbello Avanti V-10's.  :beer:  I suggest them.  DON'T go to Ski Market and I'd avoid Wachusett as well.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 9, 2006)

strands gets a lot of good press online from what i have seen.  probably your best bet in your area.


----------

